# Bowfishing GA



## Buckin it up

Well im coming down to ga for a good while during the summer and going to be staying in athens ga and i was just wondering if anyone could help me out about any creeks or lakes around that would be alright to bowfish any. Any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Flaustin1

Several lakes near Athens.  All the corps lakes and Ga. Power lakes are good to go.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

hartwell and lanier if you are willing to drive an hour or so.


----------



## Buckin it up

Murky water? Semi clear?


----------



## Flaustin1

Depends on where youre shooting and what time of the year youre shooting.  Some spots we shoot are crystal clear down to 5 or 6 ft.  At some of our other spots, you cant even see the fish if their fins arent sticking out of the water.


----------



## Buckin it up

So basically on a lake just got to coves and run the edges i dont really bowfish the lakes where im from and how do you bowfish gar same way as carp just looking or i hear some people bait for them


----------



## Flaustin1

We shoot the biggest part of our gar in the day when theyre up sunning or whatever theyre doin when they sit right below the surface.  As far as the locations go, you just gotta get out and find em.  Water temp is key.


----------



## OutdoorAddicted25

just about the clearest youll see will be hartwell. there are plenty of fish there, but the banks are really steep and most of the shots youll take will be around 4 feet deep which is really hard. oconee is decent but can be a bust if the water is murky(which it usually is), unless you go to the south part of the lake.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

Lanier is good and not to far get with me when you get in town and I will take you out one night.


----------



## Buckin it up

Alright sounds good what month is your favorite to go out?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

I go out on Friday or Saturday night's and my favorite month is the one when the water is wet...lol. when the temp is above 40 for a low at night I start going and when deer season starts I slow down.


----------



## Buckin it up

I hear ya sounds bout like me except we started when the day temperature in PA was 40


----------



## PartyFowl20

Bear Creek Reservoir just Northwest of Athens. 33.990769,-83.526821. I've never bowfished it but I'm sure it has plenty of carp. I wouldn't see why it wouldn't. There are also several dams on the North Oconee River so they should stack up behind them.


----------



## smokeeater465

Just went to Oconee last week jug fishing and took bow just in case.  Mid day had a lot of shot opportunities and shot some nice carp.  Had about a 25lb gar on jug but got off, we just ran the shallows and had some luck with water clarity and got to do some good shooting.  Going back first thing in the morning and will post how its doing.


----------



## Buckin it up

so another quick question i thought catfish in ga were game fish and you cant shoot i was watching a video and they were shooting cats so question is it legal or illegal to shoot cats?
and how was oconee?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

There are a few places in ga you can shoot cats but not many.


----------



## thompsonsz71

Savannah river basin


----------



## CJ Warren

I'm in Athens are. Give me a shout I'm starting to get into it.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

actually taking buckin it up to hartwell tonight.


----------

